# make it yourself fleece bed



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Happened across this neat idea, and i know alot of your chis like to get under covers, so this is perfect.
Snuggley Dog Bed

Leila doesnt get under blankets, but i'm hoping she eventually will.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

that's cute and pretty simple


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

That is a great idea, Zoey loves snuggly beds like that. I have thought of making her something, maybe I will give that a try.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*fleece bed*

That is a neat idea. I have made a lot of tied fleece blankets that the dogs love. They're soft and easy to take care of. I gave them all away except two that stay in the snuggle beds.


----------

